# Tons of watery white discharge :(



## painted_pony

Well in early into my 26th week and decided to go do some shopping today. Pick up supplies for my nursery project. As I'm sitting back down in the car I notice that my pants are moist, my underwear are wet and I am soaking. I assumed the worst naturally but it was a watery/thin creamy white discharge. LOADS OF IT! I felt like I peed myself or something, honestly it was that bad. This discharge shows up a white color on underwear, if I touch it or on my pants. When its wiped on tp it has a slight yellow tint sometimes. This is crazy, and I'm not even sure its normal to have this type or even this much discharge.


----------



## Roxie

could be worth going to the docs to rule out an infection, 

we all get increased discharge in pregnancy


----------



## MrsBump1

Totally normal hun. Good sign that u have an infection is if it smells bad but slightly tinged yellow n lots n lots of it normal. I spent most of the end of second tri and third tri with my first wearing panty liners as mine was just like u said but happened a lot!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I had it too ( still kinda have it but taking antibiotics ) .
I thought its normal ,that what I read everywhere ,but when I went to doctor last weeks I wanted to make sure so I just told her ... I have some watery discharge without any other symptoms ( no itching,burning , bad odor ) and she said she will look at it . She came back with results and she said I have bacterial vaginosis ( thats overgrowing of good bacteria which keeps vagina clean during pregnant ) .Some women just don't have any symptoms exept that discharge. I don't wanna scare u but she told me it can cause miscarriage if not treating for a really long time ( especially in the 2nd trimester ) . I would just go to see a doctor to be sure :) . I was sure I don't have any infection ( I am watching everything after my previous miscarriage ) and I had some . Sooo ,just to calm your mind I would at least call your doctor. Good luck !!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Katka said:


> I had it too ( still kinda have it but taking antibiotics ) .
> I thought its normal ,that what I read everywhere ,but when I went to doctor last weeks I wanted to make sure so I just told her ... I have some watery discharge without any other symptoms ( no itching,burning , bad odor ) and she said she will look at it . She came back with results and she said I have bacterial vaginosis ( thats overgrowing of good bacteria which keeps vagina clean during pregnant ) .Some women just don't have any symptoms exept that discharge. I don't wanna scare u but she told me it can cause miscarriage if not treating for a really long time ( especially in the 2nd trimester ) . I would just go to see a doctor to be sure :) . I was sure I don't have any infection ( I am watching everything after my previous miscarriage ) and I had some . Sooo ,just to calm your mind I would at least call your doctor. Good luck !!!


I just had this too. I agree it's worth getting checked.. I'm afraid mine is coming back but honestly there's no way to tell because I have none of the symptoms.


----------



## LaRockera

That's what I have too, painted pony. Thin, watery, slightly milky discharge that dries yellowish on pantyliners and white on black panties. Have been checked three times for infection, every time results came back clear. My midwife also told me it's totally normal.

I always agree with checking it out just in case though.

And I'm pretty damp almost all the time too.


----------

